# Beware of FP's



## Gary Max (Oct 11, 2007)

This just opens a new way to spend money---Beware.
The small print that is overlooked.
First off you have to learn to speak FP----lots more to it than Rollerballs.
Then you have to learn how to write with one---again different.
Lets not for get that you will also have to take care of Your FP.
They like---heck demand ---attention---you must write with them or they dry up and then you really get to spent some time working on cleaning it back up.
Ink stains on your hands and clothes.
Inventory----yup---you are going to need to sell ink---gold nibs---upgraded pumps----fine and broad nibs
This list just keeps getting longer
Don't forget to buy that special paper.
And of course you will start a collection of your own.
We are working on setting up a FP section in our display.
Sound like fun????????????


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes! sounds like a blast![8D]  Gary, after all of that, you failed to mention how much fun they are to use!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2007)

Gary, you also forgot to mention the need for display cases for your collection. Oh, and significant others will NOT undestand your obsession. You will get things like, "How many pens can you write with at one time?", or "You already HAVE a fountain pen!"


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 11, 2007)

Johnathan---I ain't got to the fun part yet.
I did get my order in for more ink---but not fast enough for this weeks show. Oh Ink----you need to carry more than one color also.
Billy did you order one of those $40.00 pen pouchs also. Heck I will be standing at the mailbox waiting for mine.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2007)

Gary, I have three pen binders and two velvet roll-ups, but these are for my sale pens. I have two glass top display cases from Michaels (over flowing) for my FP collection. LOML recently bought me an old silverware cabinet similar to this one, but w/o the legs. I think she gave about $10 for it at the thrift store. I picked up some inserts made for pens and will be retrofitting the cabinet for the inserts soon.


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought 5 of the glass to displays this week---still in the box from our shopping trip---I will unpack them at this weeks show and figure the rest out then---hopefully.
I am going to keep a price tag on my personal pen so maybe the collection thing stays under control.
Oh ain't it great to be married to the right woman.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, I really want to see the finished product on that silver chest/pen case


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 11, 2007)

I can see it now---Johnathan bookmarking these on ebay.


----------

